# My Daughter @ the park



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok here's the ones I took of my daughter while we were @ the park. I finally had time to sit down & look over them. I'm only posting a few of them here but the others can been seen @ this link.
http://flickr.com/gp/christyharris/5c7J16/




Alicyn @ Rope Mill 7186 by http://www.flickr.com/people/christyharris/, on Flickr




Alicyn @ Rope Mill 7169 by http://www.flickr.com/people/christyharris/, on Flickr




Alicyn @ Rope Mill 7133 by http://www.flickr.com/people/christyharris/, on Flickr


----------



## quinn (Aug 28, 2012)

These came out great Christy!i think i'm liking the first one the most.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

quinn said:


> These came out great Christy!i think i'm liking the first one the most.



Thanks Quinn! That's the River Birch that had the bug on it that she almost put her hand on!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the 2nd the best, but all of them are good! (Cute kiddlet!)


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I like the 2nd the best, but all of them are good! (Cute kiddlet!)



Thanks Keebs! That 1 is my favorite too!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 28, 2012)

Number 2 is the best picture ... to me .... 

But number one has the better lighting ....

Cute young lady!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Number 2 is the best picture ... to me ....
> 
> But number one has the better lighting ....
> 
> Cute young lady!



Thanks Jimmy! I was trying to keep the sun from being so bright as it was peeking thru the trees on her face. I was using my 430ex flash & a reflector(silver side) I didn't have anyone to help hold the reflector in the right place for me so it was hard to position it right where I wanted it.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 28, 2012)

I like 'em all!  Alicyn is getting tall!
Real nice job!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> I like 'em all!  Alicyn is getting tall!
> Real nice job!


Thanks! 

I know... She's only 10 & she's almost as tall as me. Which ain't saying much since I'm only 5'2" but still that's tall for a lil girl.


----------



## carver (Aug 28, 2012)

I like #2 also Crickett,you are blessed with cute kids.
Just went back and saw your Boston terrier post,cute dog too.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

carver said:


> I like #2 also Crickett,you are blessed with cute kids.
> Just went back and saw your Boston terrier post,cute dog too.



Thanks Carver! 

I am very blessed! They are the best kids!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2012)

carver said:


> I like #2 also Crickett,you are blessed with cute kids.
> Just went back and saw your Boston terrier post,cute dog too.



Aw, she's a cutie, Crickett. Great shots!

Carver, let's not get carried away, now! I agree about the kids, but you could've left the dog out of this!    That "precious" dog looks like a midget dog version of Batman! 

Just kidding Crickett. That dog is precious.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Aw, she's a cutie, Crickett. Great shots!
> 
> Carver, let's not get carried away, now! I agree about the kids, but you could've left the dog out of this!    That "precious" dog looks like a midget dog version of Batman!
> 
> Just kidding Crickett. That dog is precious.



You know you love my doggie!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 29, 2012)

Got yourself a great model, Crickett.  Good shooting in some tough light.

Hoss


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 29, 2012)

A small light stand with a grip on it works wonders as a third person ... if the wind is not blowing....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 29, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> A small light stand with a grip on it works wonders as a third person ... if the wind is not blowing....



Ha ha...I took a light stand but there was a little breeze so it kept falling over.


----------



## quinn (Aug 29, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Number 2 is the best picture ... to me ....
> 
> But number one has the better lighting ....
> 
> Cute young lady!



Well said BP! I love the second shot, i just get distracted easily and the sun filtering across that purdy face and great smile draws my eyes away to much!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I like 1 & 3 the best...  With the favorites all over the board, it's evident that you've got 3 keepers here!  You're so lucky to be getting good shots of your kiddos as they grow!


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 4, 2012)

Great shots!  I like the second one the best.  All that personality displayed in her posture and smile make it a keeper for sure.


----------

